# Flavoured Final Flush



## gangalama (Dec 14, 2007)

Has anyone used final flush? Or better yet these new flavoured final flushes ive seen. Pina Colada, and Strawberry.  I just wanna know if its worth it.http://www.hydroleaf.com/hydroponics/final/flush/p-375.html - 31k:hubba:


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 15, 2007)

LOL. If this were true would we not see something like that in the supermarket. A strawberry tasting tomato, pina colada orange. IMO flushing washes away topsoil, nutrients and wastes water.
If you try it, do a follow up post...Maybe there is something to it.
What does the "regular" taste like? Chicken....?


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 15, 2007)

sounds different, think i'll stick with my "marijuana" flavored flush.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 15, 2007)

hmmm.... never heard about a "flavoured" flush before... seems kinda stupid to me (waste of money). I tried an experiment on my first crop over the summer - blackberry bushes have completely taken over my back field, so when I flushed the first crop this summer, in one of the plants that I flushed, I smashed up handfulls of blackberries into my flushing water and used that to flush one of the plants - my own blackberry flavoured flushing water... I didn't notice any difference in the taste of this one plant. so, there ya go....


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 15, 2007)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> sounds different, think i'll stick with my "marijuana" flavored flush.



yaa....im with octobong on this one....


----------



## KADE (Dec 19, 2007)

It is all a ploy... flushing works.... but flavored flushing doesn't matter..


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 20, 2007)

it works with a hydro set up you have to be giving them straight water in the last week then in there last hour no more add like some flavor extract and you get a flavor. not the best result really i like marijuana for its own taste but did do a vanilla flavored flush once. my honest opinion is i wouldnt flush with any thing but plain water again. oh i did it with a dwc set up as well


----------



## HEYMON (Dec 20, 2007)

I think this topic has been discussed before on some other sites.
I remember this guy said that it would only flavour the stems n such
how could it flavour the actual bud?

just a ploy to get that money out of your pockets!


----------



## King Bud (Dec 20, 2007)

In that link, there's no mention of flavoring the bud, so I wouldn't expect that kind of result. 

I imagine choosing between this product, and a normal flushing product, is like choosing between the orange scented degreaser, or just degreaser.

I got a chuckle out of this particularly pointless sentence:



> Final Flush is not a fertilizer and so the plants put all their energy into a final burst - a signal that growth has ended.


----------



## headband (Dec 23, 2007)

people dont even think flushing does anything, why would this work. I think flushing is great... lots of others disagree, but im flushin all my plants, just not with flavored final flush, just water.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 23, 2007)

That reminds me.. isn't it possible to partially color your plants using food coloring in your water? I know it doesnt happen over night or nothing but after a few days/weeks of feeding they start to show the color your using?? can anyone confirm this?


----------



## King Bud (Dec 23, 2007)

It's only possible to stain your roots, with food coloring.


----------



## Firepower (Dec 23, 2007)

*isn't it possible to partially color your plants using food coloring in your water?  *NO u cant, never been done before and can not be done, the process used to color roses work only on certain plants and MJ is not one of them..

*it works with a hydro set up* . Facts state flushing does nothing to improve actual taste on the final product, in that same matter Hydro flush will still not do any of that.. it just doesnt happen just because it would make sense..

This topic is constantly being debated and yet most experienced people with 10+ years of experience agree that flushing is a waste of time with or without any types of flavor.. Think about it; people have been growing MJ for over 100 years and have experimented with it even before most of us were born.. Just IMHO...  :aok:


----------



## Pukey420 (Dec 26, 2007)

HEYMON said:
			
		

> I think this topic has been discussed before on some other sites.
> I remember this guy said that it would only flavour the stems n such
> how could it flavour the actual bud?
> 
> just a ploy to get that money out of your pockets!


    The only way I could see it possible to even have a chance of flavoring the bud if you were too add it from the start of flowering...  seems like a waste of time, and money! 
 If you want different flavored bud just get some different strains going


----------

